# Oh, yeah, we passed NAPWDA HRD again a few weeks ago



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Forgot to post.
3rd time for Beau now (he will be 4 in July)
Each time with a different evaluator.
Cold wet windy weather all weekend.

Were held to the radius/depth criteria on the boat. (not specified in NAPWDA standards but much is at evaluator discrection and that is what most other standards call for) - it was wild because we had 12 mph sustained winds, 20 mph gusts.

Funny on the soils question. The one we missed (they allow 1 miss out of 12 hides) was the wrong call on one of the two buried problems . Sandy soil steady wind blowing. I was able to articulate what we did wrong without being told. Faceslap. Most of our training is in clay loams. It was not about the soil; it was about the wind.

Great area search and rubble problems. Mucky farm with swampland with baby pigs running all over the place and lots of dead animal bones, 2 dead animals. Our vehicles were these big county work trucks. Inside standard building stuff nothing special.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

good job to you both \\/


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations and man does time fly! It seems like just yesterday he was a lil pip squeak!
8)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats, Nancy. I'm trying to get Gus ready for his first try at HR cert. Its not the cadaver that's the problem but the off-lead OB test. Are you going to the Nat'l workshop in GA?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I wish I could just to go but I'm going to go to CSAR in October I gotta save up some of my time off for spending with my family


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind that one either. I lived in AL for a number of years so I wouldn't mind a chance to visit the old stomping grounds but already made plans to go do some training in the New England area. So many places to go..... so little time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

*OUTSTANDING *and a *HUGE CONGRATS! *


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

BZ Nancy !

I would feel more confident with my dog if it had been evaluated by a diff person each time.

we don't get that opportunity locally with our mwd's


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We are already scheduled for next year and it will be another different evaluator. This year we got a break because we did not have to pay for hotel room and airplane tickets! Love the idea of the seminars but a whole week adds up so we like to do over a long weekend.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you get some many different evaluators? I know you have a bit of the luck because there is an evaluator in-state but how did you manage to get the others to drift through?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

For some, we train regularly with a police department in the mountains who is all NAPWDA and they can get them in because they are usally also patrol/narc/tracking evaluators so we can tag on. For the one coming next year we contacted him, set it up and we pay his air ticket, and lodging then split among those who are testing. Because we do it over a 2 or 3 day weekend, we try to keep it small. I think they are all available that way, though schedules are very tight. They need more folks as cadaver MTs. We did go to Douglasville (near Atlanta) for one of our tests.....

Mickey is in our state and she has tested us only a few times-2008, 2010, and 2015 ( because our other arrangements fell through) but since we sometimes do mutual aid, she prefers not to. I will tell you that she has set up the most challenging scenarios*. She always demands we do water on boat AND shoreline as well. I think that makes sense. Actually, they should probably consider having 2 boat and 2 shoreline problems to keep you from passing with a failure on one or the other (since you are allowed one miss) ......... in any regards........as you know it is all there on your certification paperwork what you did and did not pass. 

*which have really been good learning experiences.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Doing boat and shore does make sense but I can see where it can be hard for some to get boat time. I remember the NAPWDA shore testing we did in MD. All the folks from the far north are wading out and sending the dogs in. They wanted the dogs out swimming. Me and another gal were really hesitant because we had done searches in gator country. In gator country you are not out wading around nor is the dog out swimming. We did ok but had to break some training rules that week.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

About half our state has gators. Unless the weather / water is too cool for them to be feeding and mating I don't want my dog in the water. They see dogs as prey.


----------

